# Fondant recipe



## COOKINGONGAS (Feb 12, 2005)

this a nice chocolate fondant mmm mmmmmmmmmm

125g extra bitter chocolate
125g unsalted butter
3 egg yolks
2 eggs
60g caster sugar
25g flour, sieved
100g (approx) white chocolate, melted


----------



## jasonr (Feb 12, 2005)

I'm a little unsure on the topic of fondant. Is this some kind of rolled fondant I can use for a cake, or do I have it confused with some other confection?

Oh, and how exactly do I put all this together? Do I just mix it all in the stand mixer? Surely the bitter chocolate needs to be melted too, right?


----------

